# How long does a 88g CO2 tank last?



## Bebu

So, I'm gonna apologize if specific question has been answered, but I searched and searched, and didn't really find an answer I was looking for...

So, I'm really interested in getting the Fluval CO2 88g setup. Its for my 10gal (heavily planted, 2 x 26w CFL's). I'm looking to leave it on 24/7 at 1 - 1/3 bubbles per second. How long would one tank last? Anyone have one of these?

Thanks in advance, 

Bebu


----------



## Darkblade48

I would say a couple weeks, perhaps.


----------



## Bebu

Darkblade48 said:


> I would say a couple weeks, perhaps.


Seriously? At one or less bubbles per second? Why? (I'm genuinely asking, not facetiously or sarcastically asking)... I've heard some numbers thrown around like 6 months, 8 months, even over a year.

Granted, those are for 5lbs - 15lbs cylinders. What are the differences between an 88g and these? (Forgive the "noob-ness"... I'm very new to the CO2 end of the hobby).....


----------



## Rmwbrown

Just do the conversion 1 lb = something like 450 grams. 15 lb is like 7000g. If you want it to last longer put it on a timer. If you set up the spray bar to push the bubbles into the tank and minimize surface agitation you'll maximize the amount of co2 being diffused into the tank and retain a substantial amount of co2 through the night.


----------



## coldmantis

I used the smaller version 20g and instead used a 16g cartridge at 1 bubble per 3 seconds lasted me exactly a week. I would say a 88g at 1bps would last around 2 to 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Darkblade48

Bebu said:


> Seriously? At one or less bubbles per second? Why? (I'm genuinely asking, not facetiously or sarcastically asking)... I've heard some numbers thrown around like 6 months, 8 months, even over a year.


You will not get half a year (or 8 months, or 1 year, etc) with an 88 gram cartridge.



Bebu said:


> Granted, those are for 5lbs - 15lbs cylinders. What are the differences between an 88g and these? (Forgive the "noob-ness"... I'm very new to the CO2 end of the hobby).....


For comparison:

5 lbs ~ 2268 grams
10 lbs ~ 4535.9 grams
15 lbs ~ 6803.9 grams

88 grams is much less than that (i.e. 88/2268 = 3% the amount of gas as a 5 lb cylinder).

In addition, to get longer run times, you need a solenoid (this effectively triples the amount of CO2 you will have, as most people only keep the CO2 on for about 8 hours. Without a solenoid, you are running the CO2 for 24 hours (300% of 8 hours)).

Also, for a 10 gallon aquarium, you will need a bubble rate of at least 1 bps, if not more (best to check with a drop checker).


----------



## Bebu

Thanks for the info Darkblade!

Wow... I guess there is no real "cheap" way around it, is there? Its either the "dirt cheap" but hugely annoying DIY yest method once a week, or spending a minimum of $150 or so on a pressurized system that lasts 4 or so months...


----------



## Darkblade48

Bebu said:


> Thanks for the info Darkblade!
> 
> Wow... I guess there is no real "cheap" way around it, is there? Its either the "dirt cheap" but hugely annoying DIY yest method once a week, or spending a minimum of $150 or so on a pressurized system that lasts 4 or so months...


You can buy a 5 or 10 pound CO2 cylinder, that will last a 10 gallon at least half a year (a 10 pound cylinder should easily last a year).

If you are extremely patient, you can probably get the whole setup for $150. You just need to bargain hunt on eBay. The most expensive thing is the CO2 cylinder ($85 for a 10 pound cylinder, $75 for a 5 pound cylinder). I have seen dual stage regulators for as little as $30. A needle valve runs about $20, a bubble counter (if you don't want to DIY one) about $20, a brass check valve is best, but you can use plastic (~$2 - 6), and some airline tubing (either PVC or silicone) is about $2. Finally, you will probably want a diffuser ($10-20) and a solenoid ($20-30)

Total: 85 + 30 + 20 + 20 + 6 + 2 + 20 = $213

That's taking the most expensive of the range. You can probably get some things cheaper or you may already have some of the parts (i.e. you probably already have airline tubing, and check valves, etc). Again, if you bargain hunt on eBay, you can get things much cheaper; for example, I have seen metering valves (not needle valves) go for $8. I have also seen solenoids go for $12...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

My DIY yeast solutions last 3-4 weeks, not a week.

W


----------



## ns2h

1 bubble / 3 secs can last a 88g for a month.
but the price for the refill is quite expensive.


----------



## jeff1727

i was trying to find a cheaper c02 solution as well, anyone know if these regulators and tanks from princessauto will work?

they have a 5 gallon air tank for $30 and regulators for $14 but it says its for filling tires and sports equipment with air. so i'm not sure if it can be filled with c02

http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/air/compressor-accessories/secondary-accessories/list-all

http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/air/compressor-componentry/tanks/list-all


----------



## Darkblade48

Air cylinders cannot be filled with CO2. No dealer will fill it with CO2 for you.


----------



## nikole.957

Darkblade48 said:


> You will not get half a year (or 8 months, or 1 year, etc) with an 88 gram cartridge.
> 
> For comparison:
> 
> 5 lbs ~ 2268 grams
> 10 lbs ~ 4535.9 grams
> 15 lbs ~ 6803.9 grams
> 
> 88 grams is much less than that (i.e. 88/2268 = 3% the amount of gas as a 5 lb cylinder).
> 
> In addition, to get longer run times, you need a solenoid (this effectively triples the amount of CO2 you will have, as most people only keep the CO2 on for about 8 hours. Without a solenoid, you are running the CO2 for 24 hours (300% of 8 hours)).
> 
> Also, for a 10 gallon aquarium, you will need a bubble rate of at least 1 bps, if not more (best to check with a drop checker).


Wow... I guess there is no real "cheap" way around it, is there? Its either the "dirt cheap" but hugely annoying DIY yest method once a week, or spending a minimum of $150 or so on a pressurized system that lasts 4 or so months...


----------



## Darkblade48

I have used my same CO2 cylinder for almost 1.5 years now, and it's still more than 1/2 full...


----------



## jeff1727

this one seems like its a pretty good deal, its a regulator, needle valve, solenoid, bubble counter in one! never tried it before tho so i dont know how good it is.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/regulator-p-798.html


----------



## Darkblade48

See my thread on pressurized CO2 systems regarding my opinions on the Milwaukee MA957


----------



## shom

*Fluval CO2 88 Kit REVIEW*

What a ripoff! *

IF YOU ARE IN MONTREAL, QUEBEC, CANADA.*
You can get this product for low as $90 at Aqua Tropical; $150.00 at Safari "MY GOD" and other stores. 
*IF YOU BUY ONLINE *
It would cost low as $65-70, plus shipping and handling.

IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING THAT LAST ATLEAST A MONTH AND LOW MAINTENACE COST, LOW REFILL/REPLACEMENT COST, *FLUVAL CO2 88 KIT IS NOT YOUR CHOICE*, UNLESS YOU RUN IT 1BPS 2-3 HOURS (ONLY) EVERYDAY.

THE REGULATOR FOR THIS UNIT IS MADE TO HANDLE SMALL CYLINDER. Compatibity for overall equipment, even if you find an adapter to fit Paintball Catridge or regular 5LB CO2. *YOU WILL SIMPLY AND SLOWLY DESTROY YOUR REGULATOR*. IF YOU'RE WILLING TO SPEND $100 ON THIS, PLUS ADAPTER AND ETC. PLEASE SPEND ANOTHER 100 AND MAKE YOURSELF A CUSTOM CO2 KIT THAT IS SUITABLE TO YOUR NEEDS FOR A LONG RUN. ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS TO LOOK FOR PARTS.

PARTS ARE AVAILABLE NOT ONLY ONLINE AND PAINTBALL SHOPS, BUT *ALSO TRY AT BEER/HOMEBREW SHOPS*. 
IN MONTREAL, CO2 CYLINDER 20LB LOW AS $90, MANY REGULATORS UNDER $100 BETTER THAN fluval ONE, TUBE AND CHECK VALVES FOR $20, SOME CO2 DIFFUSER at petstores for $5. GUARD-X REFILLS 20LB CO2 LOW AS $19.99+TAX. (EVERYTHING MUST COST LESS IN USA)

PLEASE DONT REPEAT MY MISTAKE.

*MY STORY*
Started with 30gl 4 yrs ago, then recently changed to 90gl. Taking my hobby to next level with not only fish but plants also. I was looking for CO2 system. 
Sales person convinced me that, FLUVAL CO2 88, its a good one compared to those selfmade for $200-300. Was $119.00 on price tag, gave me instant rebate of 25%, so $90.00+tax. Said should last 2-2nhalf months if you use 6-7 hrs 1-2 bps everyday, bring back the cylinder for refill will cost $10. I know its not enough for a 90gl, anything is more than nothing.
6 days, yes it lasted for 6 days, then out. THERE IS A MINI VERSION OF THIS, HOW LONG THAT SUPPOSE TO LAST I DONT KNOW.
IT'S POSSIBLE THAT THERE IS A PROBLEM ONLY WITH MY UNIT, BUT I PREFER NOT TO TAKEE MY CHANCES WITH EXCHANGE, PLUS NO1 CUD ACCURATELY PROVIDE INFO ON THIS, NOT SALES PERSON, NOR HAGEN'S CSR.
Not only that, only 1 tube, not even long enough for my 30gl. Plus, no check valve n water kept draining from bubble counter into the tube. I added extra tube and two check valves myself.
I've been a steady customer for Aqua Tropicale for almost 4 years, spent over $5000 untill I bought this piece of trash. I had never complained or return or exchange prior this incident. As I called the store, manager in charge refused to take it back, said this is a new product and we dont know anything, told me to deal with Hagen myself. As I asked to refill the cylinder, they said you gotta buy those "pack of 3 for $60". WHAT HAPPEN TO $10 REFILL?
I told them, F & S sells for a less than you, still I buy from you. They showed me a catalogue with their cost price. 
*AQUA TROPICALE MONTREAL*, where I bought all my stuffs, Sales Person always sold me with a lie that most of products come with 30 days warranty, some with 3 yrs; so i can simply bring it back to their store and they will exchange or give credit. Asked why? Answer they are whole seller, they will simply send back to the company. Yes, they have the lowest price in MTL, *but exchange and credit is a lie. I am literary shocked by their after sales service, their commitment & appreciation to loyal customer, which really sucks. *
Luckily, Hagen's HeadOffice based in Montreal, I left detailed messege on their CSR's voicemail.
In the mean time, took whole kit to the store, just threw it over thE counter and told them to send it to Hagen themselve. Manager agreed to send, but no credit or exchange. 
Today, HAGEN's CSR called me back, said "it's a new product, we dont know much about it either, but it shouldnt have lasted only 6 days". Emailed her the receipt. She was nice, agreed to send me a Gift Certificate of $90.00+tax, valid at any Hagen's Dealer, limited to Hagen's Product only. Now that $100.00 gift certificate, i gotta spend on unnecessary Hagens trash.

FORGET "AQUA TROPICALE INC", MONTREAL BASED FRANCHISEE. 
Found two new petstores (DIRECT IMPORT): aquatica on transcanadienne and aquarius on jean-talon, i'll go visit their store with my gift cert. soon

Happy new year 2011 everyone


----------



## jeff1727

i have got the fluval88 c02 for my 7 gallon and i'm doing 1 bubble every 4 seconds for 24 hours and i've had it for maybe 3 weeks now. the little guage on it only moved a little. i'm hoping it'll last at least a couple weeks still so this one cartridge should last well over a month, maybe even 2. the 6 days doesnt seem normal


----------



## shom

*Reply*

Since you got urself a 7 gallon, you are good with 1bp4s which provides enough co2 for a small aquarium like yours, even mini version 20kit wud have been good for you. Your aquarium, you know better.

Point to be noted, "efficiancy". The kit works, no doubt about it! Great for beginners and small aquariums. I understand, who wants to have a ugly big co2 system beside their beautiful aquarium, nobody, it spoils the whole thing. Fluval co2 kit looks hot & sexy, and cud hide it anywhere. 
For people who are plan to have fully healthy planted aquarium from 30-40 gallons, it is expensive long run.

Cylinder empty in 6 days, like I said there could be a problem with my unit. I'm not the only one, there are other people who have experience same from running it 1-2 bps for 6-7 hrs everyday.

If you get a chance, please run it 1 bps for 6-7 hrs on your next cartridge replacement, and let me know how long it last. It would be a fair comparaison.

88kit is made for aquarium upto 40 gallon, 1 bubble per 4 seconds would be relatively almost nothing, unless you have very few plants. For aquarium upto to 40 gallon, it is better to provide atleast 1bubble per 1 second, 
also note that its somewhat not efficiant to keep co2 running for the period when lights turned off, plants needs energy of any sort of lights for whole Photosynthesis process.
yes co2 can run for 24 hrs, some minor harms for aquarium inhabitants but depends on excessive quantity.


----------



## TLe041

I agree with you, Shom. This kit should not be used on a tank larger than 10 gallons. The problem with most of these mini CO2 kits is that they never come with a solenoid, so you have to manually shut them off or lose half the lifespan of the canister.

With that said, I have this system and plan on using it on my Mini-M tank (5.5 gallons). I'm in the process of finding an adapter that will let me use the regulator with either a generic 88g canister (cheaper than Fluval ones) or a paintball canister. I'd also like to track down a solenoid valve.


----------

